# Trimmer string?



## teamzero (Apr 25, 2021)

I have a large yard, with a bunch of landscaping rocks to trim around. Whats a good brand/size of string to use? The rocks make me go through string at rather a fast rate. Thanks folks!


----------



## J D (Apr 26, 2021)

Not sure what's available in your area but I have found the Stihl stuff lasts better than the hardware store equivalent... I'd be guessing it's a fair bit more expensive than the generic stuff though.
Size will depend on the trimmer, go too heavy & it won't work properly


----------



## MagraAdam (Apr 27, 2021)

I'm pretty sure project farm did a video that compares a bunch of brands


----------



## jimrb (Apr 27, 2021)

I have some orange .105 Stihl string soaked in water that worked well last weekend trimming wire fence line with my low horsepower FS66. Last year I could not get line to last on my other more powerful trimmer. I may have a bad head on that trimmer. Not sure what line gave me problems. Rocks are like wire. They can cut line. I do not do full throttle all the time if I know I am going to hit something that is going to cut my line. Or I accept that I will unwind some more string.


----------



## teamzero (May 6, 2021)

Went with the maxpower as per the project farm vid. and it works great. Lasts MUCH longer , and I cant believe how quiet it is.


----------

